# 500g Poolish Pre Ferment



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 30, 2021)

I want to make 2 loaves in my PB Vert this weekend to see how it works.

Switching from Bobs Red Mill to KA.








500g unbleached KA. To this add and mix in slightly 1/8t saf-instant dry yeast.






500g filtered 80* water






Mix the poolish good.






Lid on and in the proofer.


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 30, 2021)

SWFLsmkr1 said:


> Switching from Bobs Red Mill to KA.



Will be interesting to see what you think of the KA. I became a convert from BRM to KA last year, I believe. Maybe the year before?

One thing for sure, calculations are easier at 120 grams per cup.


----------



## crazymoon (May 1, 2021)

Rick, I can almost smell the dough rising from here ! :) KA is a great company,  they are located a little over an  hour  from my location. My wife drives over every so often and spends money .LOL


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 1, 2021)

Bread day
Same poolish for 2 loaves.

You can see where it fell back.






Measuring out the flour, water, salt & yeast.

















Salt and yeast added to the dry flour, whisk this up before adding filtered 105* water.






Skipped all the fold pics






Doubled in size after final folds and proofing






Split dough in half, folded and boule into 2 banetons. Another hour to final proof before baking. cover the baneton






Ok got the pellet smoker stoked at with the cooker inside.






Now first loaf in the cast combo cooker. for 30 min













Ok not digging the pellet smoker.

After the second 20 mins i hardly got brown crust






Smells good. crust feels solid just not brown.






Bottom looks good.






Now loaf #2 but in the enamel dutch
Same baking time/temps.






Way better.
I dropped it in the dutch, thats why it looks grumpy.






So the enamel dutch works better in the pellet pooper.
Why?
Dont know.

The 1st loaf that did not get a brown crusty top is still good.


----------

